# How to hang this?



## james1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi - I bought a painting online and have little idea how the metal attachments at the back work. Other similar attachments on my existing paintings have a hinge that opens half the attachment and can be hung on a nail, but these seem to be stuck on. Anyone got any idea how to use these? They are metal square shaped with jaggered inside horizontal edge pointing down.


----------



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi there, 

For small size paintings, I just hang it via those metal attachments. The nail (or even push pins depending on your hanging support) just rests on the jaggered edge. 
It may not work for large paintings, in which case I just add another hanging hardware to frame. 
Hope this helps.


----------

